
GPS systems (PDAs software and applications)  - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/gps-systems-pdas-software-and-applications
======
ionela
GPS tracking systems are well known GPS based applications in daily life. Some
applications can run independently, such as navigation, geo-tagging and
passive track logger.

